# Televisor Sony se apaga



## Æ×

Hola a todos los del foro...
Me podrian ayudar con un problema en mi televisor es sony, al prenderlo todo muy bien, pero despues de un rato unos pocos minutos se apaga, y es muy dificil volverlo a prender, se escucha el relé de encendido y en pocos segundos se vuelve a apagar... solo la primera prendida aguanta unos pocos minutos, despues de eso ya ni siquiera sale las imagenes en la pantalla...
se podría solucionar facilmente? o necesito del diagrama de la tv el modelo? 
Que podría hacer...?


----------



## Ardogan

Lo primero que me fijaría es si anda bien el botón de encendido del televisor (a veces una buena limpieza para quitar polvo de la electrónica hace milagros)


----------



## JOSELUIS_LUDUENA

podrías también intentar dar pequeños golpes en la placa mientras funciona para detectar si hay alguna falla de soldadura (el tv se apagaría antes del tiempo, más si aciertas el punto de falla). suerte. José L.


----------



## Æ×

El modelo de TV es SONY KV-21RS20/8
ALguien ha tenido alguna falla parecida...?
Muchas gracias por las ayudas anteriores, lo voy a intentar...


----------



## makine

Yo haria lo que dicen por aqui, desmontalo con mañan y ves limpiando/tocando componentes a ver si responde por algun sitio. Lo jodio de estas cosases que siempre sale más a cuenta comprarte una nueva casi que la reparación...en muchos casos...


----------



## Æ×

Muchas gracias por sus ayudas... Lei en otro tema de este mismo foro de sistemas de video que un modelo parecido a mi televisor tenia la misma falla y el problema era un flyback... Resultaria mejor comprar otro o una nueva TV...?


----------



## Eduardo

Æ× dijo:
			
		

> ... Lei en otro tema de este mismo foro de sistemas de video que un modelo parecido a mi televisor tenia la misma falla y el problema era un flyback...


Dificilmente el problema de tu televisor sea *el* flyback.
Eso no significa que vayas a poderlo arreglarlo, estas apostando a que te digan _"A los SONY KV-21RS20/8 se les jode el condensador C405, cambialo"_  --> Despertate, eso nunca le pasa *a uno* (Por ley de Murphy de fallos en equipos propios).

Si por lo visto ni te animas a destaparlo, no se como pretendes arreglarlo?  
No se como crees que alguien por internet puede sospechar cual es el problema, sin que ni siquiera hayas hecho una inspeccion visual (ya ni pido mediciones).

O acaso buscas que el oraculo te diga _"Es tal componente, el arreglo es sencillo y economico"_?
Creyendo que si lo llevas a un tecnico diciendole cual es la falla te va a cobrar menos...


----------



## CHAVEZRUZ

HOLA...
Le agradesco la colaboracion...
nesesito el numero del Flybat,,, modelo de TV es SONY KV-21RS20/8


----------



## LM380

KV-21RS20, código del flyback:
8-598-961-00


----------



## astronauta2021

saludos  ,,,tengo un television ciberlux se estaba encendido se apago solo  y no  prende,laguien sabra que sobre este tipo de fallas????


----------



## marcfma

Puede ser un falso contacto en las soldaduras de la placa.Habria que revisarla integra.Puede ser algo simple, sobre todo si a veces anda.


----------



## astronauta2021

Dejame revisar aver si es alguna soldadura pero no creo,,,de todos modos voy aresoldar la los componentes


----------

